# Uic von Qt Designer macht Probleme



## cesupa (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein GUI Programm für Linux zu schreiben und habe jetzt das erste mal eine Listbox verwendet. Wenn ich dann Uic starte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung, die ich nicht ganz verstehen will:

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

Was bedeutet das jetzt? Wie kann ich den fehler beheben?

Gruß
cesupa


----------

